# Is the fall bite over???



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Really want to get up to Erie one more time this year. Hasn't been a good fall. Not sure what the water temps are but I'm guessing they're dropping. Weather looks rough this weekend. Anyone been fishing??? Might go Friday night or Saturday morning out of Cleveland or Huron


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

I've caught fish after Christmas. Temps are still in the mid 40s. It is sure not over. If it gets right, get out there.


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

You can catch them til it ices the longer it goes in the season the bigger they get. Plus alot less boat traffic.I'll be out soon..


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Later the better, as long as there's an open ramp!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

If you are night fishing be prepared for an icy ramp ie. sand salt or both.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Jim Stedke said:


> I've caught fish after Christmas. Temps are still in the mid 40s. It is sure not over. If it gets right, get out there.


 Sweet. We fished December 11th last year and I remember the water temps were down and everything was suspended. Didn't get a thing. Hopefully we'll get out this weekend. And yeah. We'll bring salt. Haha


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Josh, Run your stuff up high deep divers 15 - 30' back, shallow lures 20 - 60 back. Don'texpect to mark these super high fish. The transducer cone is just too small.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for the pointers. We'll run them a little deeper. Might head out this weekend if its calm. Looks like its gonna be rough but that could change. Again. Thanks for the tips


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

Except the last couple of years, the norm was to catch them till the end of December. Fall of 2006, my last day on the water was Janury 17, 2007. Once the water temperature goes below 40, the fish move to deeper waters for the winter. I'm still ready to go as soon as the weather allows it. 

This year I am going to try to find them in deeper water before freezup. Then gig for them as it's done ice fishing. I've never gigged before, so any "Pioneers" with know how and giggs (I don't have any) are weclomed to come along.

I do have the 4x4 and ice melt, also is good to have it on the boat. If you do go, salt the ramp after you pull your trailer out so there's no ice on the ramp when you come in.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fish-Crazy said:


> Except the last couple of years, the norm was to catch them till the end of December. Fall of 2006, my last day on the water was Janury 17, 2007. Once the water temperature goes below 40, the fish move to deeper waters for the winter. I'm still ready to go as soon as the weather allows it.
> 
> This year I am going to try to find them in deeper water before freezup. Then gig for them as it's done ice fishing. I've never gigged before, so any "Pioneers" with know how and giggs (I don't have any) are weclomed to come along.
> 
> I do have the 4x4 and ice melt, also is good to have it on the boat. If you do go, salt the ramp after you pull your trailer out so there's no ice on the ramp when you come in.


Thanks for the info on how to salt the ramp. Would have never thought of salting it before it freezes. Now if I only knew where to get some salt


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Virgil, Jigging is fairly simple, but like all the rest, there are tricks. Swedish pimples, blade baits (vibees, ect), jigging Rapalas & prop jigs are the 4 basic lures. Size is a matter of depth, current and mood of the fish. Color depends on the day.

Look for concentrated marks in the bottom 6' of water.

We often start with at least 1 person using perch gear, be it crappie rig or spreader, because if the fish are skidish, a plain minnow is all they'll take.

I've found it's much easier to catch jig fish with mono, you can do it with super braid, but it is trickier.

Pound the bottom, and expect takes on the drop, so track the lure down with the rod. If it stops before hitting the bottom, set the hook. They'll catch it on the fall and just hold it. We use minnows on everything, but on jigging Raps only a head. 

If you see high scattered marks, break out the trolling gear.

Good luck.


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

It sure would be nice to fish right up to Christmas OR BEYOND....

Stedke is right, our best luck this time of year has always come UP HIGH. These fish were caught in JANUARY trolling off Cranberry a couple of years back. Still remember it well....TEXAS RED RIPSTICKS.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Virgil, I have all the gigging gear, enough for a full crew, just no boat. Let me know when and I'm in. I really prefer heading west for jigging. Like Kelly's west to A-can.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Weather looks okay for this weekend. What would you guys do? Would you drive out west and jig or troll out it in the central basin??? I'm takin a buddy out possibly and would love to get him his first walleye. Thanks


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Josh, Check the satalite images...there's still areas where it's dirty. But there's more and clean enough water. The way it looked this pm, I'd say off Huron would be your best shot, but better for you to look tomorrow.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Okay. Thanks Jim. Sounds like a plan. I'll check tonight and tomorrow


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Go to c-town I was down there earlier looking at it and it was prime.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Sweet. Any of you guys going out tomorrow night or Saturday???


----------



## SSMini (Apr 6, 2008)

its only over if you put away your boat already


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

Went 5/11 out of C-Town. F-18 10'-20'back 1.2 mph. Blueback/yellow belly Ole Pete special was HOT! White & yellow belly lures did the trick, dirty water specials!!!!! Fish are still there but water was very murky. Lost a :B at the boat, saw its head, then it dove behind the boat under the motors, couldn't get it back up, bent two treble hooks but got itself free.

Pappa Scott I would love to try Cleveland, the idea is to get them going here, you know, it's all about the challange!


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Thursday 12-08-11










3 man limit


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

Virgil,

Can you post a picture of the Ole Pete Special?

Thanks
Hal


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

donkey said:


> Thursday 12-08-11
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow!! those are some fatties, very nice catch! you guys the program set


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

ecnadnus, I uploaded the pics on the site but cannot find them in my album to post them here, I will e-mail them to you see if you can get them up. They're before & after pics of the lures.

Jim, this things are only easy if you know how, lol. I would like to get together in the Spring when we go west and do some "practice". You're welomed to come to Cleveland now if you want. I do intend to figure them oput here for now.


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

donkey said:


> Thursday 12-08-11
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Donkey, nice to see you are finally catching your limits. Thanks to sites like this where people post good fishing reports, with good helpfull details that help others be more succesfull. All this site is missing is a "BRAGGING BOARD FORUM".

You should've been around back in the days when limit was 10, and you could get them casting as well as in the boat. Hell, you could've sunk a boat with a 7-men limit.

Since the fat lady will sing shortly, here's an helpfull site to look up over the winter:

http://www.boatus.org/onlinecourse/default.asp


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

donkey said:


> Thursday 12-08-11
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously!!! You guys need a big boy cooler.


----------



## rc51 (Apr 28, 2009)

They definitly have it figured out. Thanks to the call from gotithooked we went from one fish in 2 hours to our two man limit in the following two hours. Thank you guys


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

You guys think they'll hit in the am???


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job guys. Some extreme conditions for sure. It would be incredible to just catch a handfull of fish but to get a limit is truly amazing in sub freezing temps , snow flurries and less than favoritable water conditions. For all three boats that were out last night I tip of my hat to you guys! I wish I could have been out there also but I got the best catch of all last night. I got to catch my daughters 3rd grade Christmas concert! Donkey I am glad the lures are working out for you guys thanks your running them.

Russ I am getting concerned about your home life. I was told you were cruising the boat ramps at 2 am in the morning. Are you a spy? 

Rod Hawg I am not sure if they would bite in the a.m. out of Cleveland. I know Kgone , Sellfish and Bigjohnson have had success in the daylight hours out of Cleveland catching some really big fish. I have never really got them to go. Good luck if you go tomorrow!

John


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

John we smoke big fish day and night west to east regardless of season or conditions. See ya out there this this week 

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I think we're done for the year. Dad doesn't like fishin in the cold that much LOL


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

MERCY!!!!!!!LMAO!!


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

glad to see things are back to normal. Ever since I started doing the Fall bite in 1996, it went to the end of December, except the last two yeras when we got hit with some real cold at the end of November.

Sunday 12/11/11 found them up gaist the rocks, from the light house to the river. F-18's 1-' to 30' back, 1.5- 1.6 mph. Went 14 for 22. Had them good from 8:30pm to 10:30pm with two doubles and a triple in the mix.









View image in gallery​

Monday 12/12/11 they were not there. Had to look for them but did get 6 for 12. Further out, F-18 10' back worked best. 1.2 -1.4 mph. Much tougher bite, had  three hit within 5 minutes but none stayed hooked.









View image in gallery​
Tuesday 12/13/11 had real good marks off the Brathenal point and we stayed with them for the most part. First four hits were on Blue Steel F-18, but all came off. then we got the first one on the Ole Petes colored F-18 80' back (2001-2203 program). Moved deeper but still no go. Before midnight received information (give and you shall receive) from Bigdaddy300 that chrome F-28's work. we switch the chrome lures, 15' back, 1.5 mph, and went 5 for 8 in the next hour, one measured 32 1/2". Thanks Rick for the heads up!









View image in gallery​
Wednesday 12/14/11 Fished with Kevin, jared, Scott & Scott. Loved it, I did not net a fish, did not set a rod, and reeled in 4 fish myself. Boated 12, lost one at the boat (some fish don't know how to swim in the net, ), had several other pull backs. Honestly, have no clue about what was run and how, but I did see the JB's (Jared's Baits) catch a handfull of them.









View image in gallery









View image in gallery​
Also these are the before and after of the Ole Petes painted F-18's that worked so well this Fall.









View image in gallery​


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks again Virg for a great time. I haven't laughed that hard in a long time, gotta love puking Russian chicks. We definately gotta do it again soon. Here's the the one pic you left out.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Looks like some good times sure. So tell me Clarice, I mean Virgil  have the lambs stopped screaming?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Thanks for the ride last night Virgil had a blast, after 12+ years of fishing side by side I finally made it onto your boat, better late than never I suppose wish it was sooner though. Nice to see you reeling in some fish for a change and we got a couple big ones to cooperate too. :B


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

fish scalper said:


> looks like some good times sure. So tell me clarice, i mean virgil  have the lambs stopped screaming?


naaa naaa


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice job!!! We got out Monday. Probably the last time for the year. Boated 6. Felt good to fish this late in the year. Time to get ready for ice fishing


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job guys!

Virgil your the best! Many of us are forever greatful for you sharing your knowledge of the night bite. Many thanks!

Man that weds. night photo line-up looks like something from the "Most wanted" posters at the post office.  Kevin , Scott , Papascott & Jared I really enjoyed the friendly banter / competition this fall season. What a season it was for Cleveland. The best I can remember in my short seasons of night fishing. I hope it is as good next year. I am throwing the towel in for this fall season.  Keep the pics coming! Maybe there will still be some of those 2003 fish left for next season!

Frank and Ron I really enjoyed the fishing the fall season with you guys. I am glad I got to know you. I bet you guys will be out a couple more times. Be safe out there.

John


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

TIGGER said:


> Nice job guys!
> 
> Virgil your the best! Many of us are forever greatful for you sharing your knowledge of the night bite. Many thanks!
> 
> ...


I'm glad you said it John because I was thinking the same last night. Theres not a boat that floats that has seen more walleye at night then Virgils Hydro Sport. I can't even begin to count the hours that we spent together on that boat night fishing before it was the cool thing to do. Virgil and I stopped fishing about 4 years due to ego's and other bullshitt but I can tell ya last night it was like we never skipped a beat. Stay tuned much more to come. Ps that is one ugly crew.


----------



## RCaniff (Nov 7, 2011)

You guy's are really true to the sport. Good job! I love it!


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

Fish Scalper said:


> Looks like some good times sure. So tell me Clarice, I mean Virgil  have the lambs stopped screaming?


Yes, it seams a bit more quiter around here for now! I'M GOING TO THE MOVIES TONIGHT, but will be out Saturday and Sunday if weather is good. I'll put together some more "Ugly Crews" for this Fall, and I have a few from the past, then we'll see who the ugliest will be after the bite is over.

Where's the Spell Check button?


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Gonna probably head up tomorrow night for the last time this year. Haha. Gotta love Ohio. When the you think you know what the weather's gonna do. It does the complete opposite. Merry Christmas guys


----------

